# Shifter Warranty - where is serial#?



## Kenobi (Jan 14, 2009)

Looking to see if my 7801 shifters are under warranty (particularly the right one). Does anyone know where I would find the serial# or date codes in order to see if they're still covered? Thanks!


----------

